# Garrett ayersman?????? Who is this guy in men open pro asa????



## tecshooter (Oct 29, 2003)

I think I saw a Bow Junky video that gave his background. Pretty sure he is still in college and shooting in the Pro classes at the same time. He is from West Virginia, I think Morgantown, and shoots a lot with Levi now that he moved to PA.


----------



## ThomasBisbee (Dec 23, 2012)

tecshooter said:


> I think I saw a Bow Junky video that gave his background. Pretty sure he is still in college and shooting in the Pro classes at the same time. He is from West Virginia, I think Morgantown, and shoots a lot with Levi now that he moved to PA.


Yup, an up and coming pro that just got out if colliege.


----------



## onehandedwonder (Oct 20, 2012)

Hahaha hes not new at all! hes been around awhile just made it onto the podium this time.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

tecshooter said:


> I think I saw a Bow Junky video that gave his background. Pretty sure he is still in college and shooting in the Pro classes at the same time. He is from West Virginia, I think Morgantown, and shoots a lot with Levi now that he moved to PA.


How can he shoot a lot with Levi.....I hear that Levi plays more golf , fishes and sits by the pool and hardly ever practices hahahahahahahaha must just be raw talent!!!!


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

As a youth be had long hair and wore toboggan in 90° heat he's been around for a while really really really good shot. Congrats To him for making the podium.


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

He's only a couple years out of the youth classes. As a cub/youth he dominated the IBO. Jumped straight to Semi Pro for a year or so and now shooting Pro. Has a long career in front of him.


----------



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

Great kid! Large future in archery and any career (mechanical engineering most likely) that he chooses.

He is still in College just out for summer break.

He is and will be the real deal as he continues to shoot.

Great friend and love shooting with him.

Congrats to him for his finish. Trust me when I say it could have been better. He has talent left.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Good to see a new name up there.
DB


----------



## threelakes (Oct 10, 2010)

agree


----------



## Chase Hatcher (Jan 30, 2012)

Does he shoot a green Hoyt pro comp?


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Chase Hatcher said:


> Does he shoot a green Hoyt pro comp?


No he shoots for Mathews!


----------



## mathewsboy88 (Jul 23, 2011)

I went to school and go to his dads archery shop (sportsmans refuge in cheat lake wv) all the time I got the chance to meet and hang out with him and levi morgan out there and shot with them great guys


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

Good to see guys stick to it when they are young. Most of us were doing great with a hobby till those damn women start strutting around the hobbies go out the window for a few years.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

schmel_me said:


> Good to see guys stick to it when they are young. Most of us were doing great with a hobby till those damn women start strutting around the hobbies go out the window for a few years.


It gets worse after you capture one.... then they want houses, diamonds, kids and Range Rovers.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

tmorelli said:


> It gets worse after you capture one.... then they want houses, diamonds, kids and Range Rovers.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Good thing i cant afford any of these things!

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

tmorelli said:


> It gets worse after you capture one.... then they want houses, diamonds, kids and Range Rovers.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2



Lol tell me about it.


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

Great kid, very pleasant and is a real good shot. He shot with a Hoyt for a number of years. Recently switched over to Mathews. Congrats to Garrett.


----------

